# Four hole steam tip, your views?



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Ok, so I'm a bit on the fence with four hole steam tips. I have no issues with 5, 3, 2 and 1 hole nozzles. Four however I always get issues, except on a Marzocco FB80.

I got two nozzles today, one four hole and a two hole. No issues with the 2 hole, perfect microfoam. Four hole it does the same thing I experience at The Store, on their Fracino. I get bubbles, not big soapy ones but little ones that seem to never roll out. On my machine, the roll in the milk from the 4 hole tip is insane, it's better than on a CMA Marisa with an 18 litre boiler, no kidding. But it does get hot very quickly, I think I may have answered my own question there, but does anyone else experience this?

Two hole tip was pretty cool, seemed to have the best of both worlds, lots of pressure, heated up at a good speed and didn't kill the boiler pressure so fast.

But I can't figure it out as I have no issues whatsoever on a Marzocco, but they are pretty awesome machines ... So does anyone else have the same issue with four hole tips or is it just something that needs a new technique?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

You might not be getting the best results with it at first but if it was me i would want to use the 4 hole tip and really learn how to get the best from it.

From my limited knowledge it seems like more steam power will get you better microfoam but it might be harder to master it due to time constraints of how quickly the milk heats up.

Also there must be a good reason that nearly all commercial machines have 3 or 4 hole tips!


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

I'll probably persevere with it like you say, I've never seen milk move so fast. I think more steam power mixes the milk far better, even if it isn't microfoamed, I found it easy to pour rosetta after rosetta this afternoon, whereas with the single hole tip I struggled.

What does the Gaggia Factory have?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

The factory is a bit of a weird one! It comes with a 3 hole tip but the holes point outwards far too much and there isn't really enough steam power for 3 holes. For that reason I made a one hole tip from a cap nut, as there aren't any proper replacements made for it. The one hole works well enough but only for very small amounts of milk (200ml or so) which is why I'm so jealous of all the e61s!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a Fracino Cherub and they come with 4 hole tips too. I have to agree with you that everything happens stupid fast (especially when working with small quantities or milk). The roll is difficult to surf and so big bubbles inevitably creep in unless you are really careful. My best results have been with the wand in the centre of the jug around 15 degrees off vertical with the jug held vertical.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Ah, my PVL has 3 holes straight down, had no issues with that, but I can see it being a bit odd pointing outwards. I definitely got silkier looking milk every time with the one hole tip, but I found it inconsistent in how much it mixes it.

You can change out the 4 hole tips on Fracino, we tried the two hole tip at The Store and it fitted fine. Seems to be standard size. I'll give your way a try next time though. I normally roll the milk towards the spout myself, on any machine


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks, I have in fact ordered a 2 hole tip from Fracino following positive results blocking two of the holes with cocktail sticks.

I first tried the more vertical angle after seeing a video with Scott Rao doing it on a Synesso. It seemed to work with the Fracino tip but other tips with different hole configurations might have different results.


----------



## Fracino (May 16, 2012)

As many of you have mentioned, one of the biggest problems when steaming small quantities of milk is the amount of steam hitting the milk at once. We supply single and double hole steam tips that help achieve perfect microfoam in small jugs.

If you need any further information, please contact our spares department on







0121 328 57 57 or







[email protected]


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Jimbow, did you get the 2 hole tip in the end?

I'm looking at getting a 4 tip as I ordered my Cherub with a 2 hole tip.

Which do you prefer?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

To be honest, I still have not used it - I am getting pretty good results with my 4 hole tip and I like the speed of the 4 hole tip.

The 2 hole tip should be more forgiving than the 4 hole tip because the milk is not heated as quickly.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

I might as well order 4 tip eh. Can't do any harm.









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Ordered should be here tomorrow, will let people know the differences IMO between the 2 and the 4 hole for steam small amounts of milk for a 5.5oz flat white.


----------



## rmat (Aug 25, 2012)

I use a round toothpick to plug one of the two holes in my wand. It works great for steaming 1/2 cup of milk.


----------



## MelonCoffee (Jun 21, 2012)

IMHO it is not only the quantity of holes but the size and angle. Though my work I get to use many different machines, commercial ones, rather than domestic, each has their own technique to master. In general I find Fracino just about the most fierce, with the possible exception of some older CMAs that have a 5 hole tip. These machines are designed for commercial use and speed in these locations can be important. Bravo to Fracino for making 1 or 2hole tip, much more suited to domestic use. Personally I find LaMarzocco's the best to use (easiest to get used to). I use a CMA (1 group Argenta) at home and it is too powerful for small quantities of milk, I might try the toothpick / cocktail stick method of blocking 1 or more holes and see how i get on...will report here.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Yeah, I can tell you the 4 hole tip on the Cherub is absolutely brutal, like insane. It was my birthday yesterday and had a bunch of people round so took the opportunity to make a bunch of coffees mostly using the 4 hole tip - there where some interesting results! wowz0r.

Glad I bought it though just to find out!


----------

